# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Who will replace Rick Mitchell on KOCO?

## joshnziggy

Any word yet on who Rick Mitchell's replacement will be on KOCO 5? I'm thinking Damon Lane will get promoted or someone new will be brought in since the morning show recently had a big shake up.

----------


## Tydude

we don't know yet who will replace Rick

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Haven't been watching local news lately and really not much of a fan of KOCO..so where's Rick transferring to?

----------


## MikeOKC

> haven't been watching local news lately and really not much of a fan of koco..so where's rick transferring to?


NBC 5 in DFW.

----------


## venture

I would think they would almost have to go and pull someone from the outside. I don't see anyone being a ratings draw on staff right now that could do it.

----------


## boscorama

Could it be Gordy from WGM in Minneapolis?

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LOL/wrong thread/METV?

(bygones)

----------


## joshnziggy

I would like to see Sarah Libby come back! It would be a great gig for her and she would be great for the gig!

----------


## Jim Kyle

or perhaps Les Nessman?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I would like to see Sarah Libby come back! It would be a great gig for her and she would be great for the gig!


The only way I would ever watch KOCO weather after Rick Mitchell, is if they hired eye candy, like KFORs Joleen Chaney. Don't get me wrong, Emily Sutton is cute but she wouldn't put 5s ratings through the roof. Maybe Sarah Libby does it for others but she wouldn't entice me to watch their newscasts.

----------


## yukong

Like her or not...if KOCO was smart, they would throw a lot of money at Emily Sutton.  She is very popular and would be a great get.  Don't know if she would leave KFOR, but since it is a business, the right amount of money would probably get it.  Of course, they would probably have to take JoJo to since she and Emily are so tight.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Can't take KFOR gems...Id have to switch, lol

----------


## jn1780

Emily Sutton?

Maybe as an addition to someone else new. She only has about 4-5 years of experience under her belt. It truly would be all about sex appeal if she were made chief.

----------


## YO MUDA

Hopefully it will be someone who gets the weather right for a change.

----------


## Tydude

The Lost Ogle is reporting that David Payne is the leading candidate to replace Rick on Channel 5 http://www.thelostogle.com/2012/08/0...rick-mitchell/

----------


## riverrat077

I could be wrong, but why would david want to go to the revolving door station( I know money talks). Many people dont know but he was sued by koco( I think under different ownership) back in the 90's when morgan left there. That would kinda give me a bad  taste in my mouth.

----------


## metro

> Like her or not...if KOCO was smart, they would throw a lot of money at Emily Sutton.  She is very popular and would be a great get.  Don't know if she would leave KFOR, but since it is a business, the right amount of money would probably get it.  Of course, they would probably have to take JoJo to since she and Emily are so tight.


This

----------


## Tydude

KOCO is under a new ownership group then it was back in the early 90s

----------


## boscorama

Kinda makes sense for David Payne to go to 5. He could be a big fish in a small pond there, whereas at 4 he is one of, well, four(4) decent weather people. I don't know the pecking order but it looks to me like he's #2. ((No offense, David))

Without Rick Mitchell, 5 has nobody I will watch during a weather event. Might watch if David was on, but would he be the studio guy during tornadoes, or chasing? I enjoy him in the latter role but wouldn't mind watching him in a suit, if that were the case. Since ABC cancelled my soaps, I'm no longer subjected to 5's too-frequent late breaking updates. Yay.

I think Emily Sutton is adorable. Hope she gets to do 'drama' as well as routine reports.

----------


## OKCnBA

I don't suppose Fred Norman is still around.  Is he?

----------


## TaoMaas

> Without Rick Mitchell, 5 has nobody I will watch during a weather event.


Severe weather is big in Oklahoma.  And though things may have changed, surveys used to show that viewers didn't want to have a woman telling them what to do when their life may depend upon it.  That's why I don't think Emily Sutton would be a good pick as chief met in this market.





> Might watch if David was on, but would he be the studio guy during tornadoes, or chasing?



My worry about David making chief is that he'd get someone killed.  Since the May 3rd tornado, he's become a hot dog, often putting himself and his photographer into danger needlessly.  Stormchasing is a bit like watching a passing truck.  You can view it from behind, either side, or from in front...where you're most likely to get run over.  David chooses to watch from in front because it makes for better promos.

----------


## Tydude

if David gets the chief over at 5 he has to be in the studio during severe weather day he can't go out and storm chase

----------


## TaoMaas

> if David gets the chief over at 5 he has to be in the studio during severe weather day he can't go out and storm chase


True, but the chief controls where the chasers go...although there's generally another met who is actually in contact with them and helping direct them.

----------


## soonerliberal

Might Dan Threlkeld want to come back to OKC?

----------


## Tydude

KFOR just posted on the website under employees hiring page that they are looking to hire a  entry level Metrologist and here is the link to ithttp://kfor.com/2012/06/13/entry-level-meteorologist/.It Sounds like someone from KFOR is leaving is it David Payne

----------


## damonsmuz

Tydude: KFOR didn't just post that job. It was posted in June...and it's been filled.

----------


## boscorama

Fred Norman died a couple years ago, in Texas. I used to like him, and his "shake rattle and roll time".

I don't recall having seen a woman advising during a tornado so it might be weird at first, but people would get used to it. I can picture Emily looking serious and doing a good job. I "trust" 4 the most and would likely be watching them regardless of who was on camera. I do like to switch around, as the various chasers have different coverage in the field.

When Gary England retires, what do you suppose will happen at 9? Used to enjoy Gary's enthusiasm but nowadays find him something of a bore ...

----------


## Tydude

> Fred Norman died a couple years ago, in Texas. I used to like him, and his "shake rattle and roll time".
> 
> I don't recall having seen a woman advising during a tornado so it might be weird at first, but people would get used to it. I can picture Emily looking serious and doing a good job. I "trust" 4 the most and would likely be watching them regardless of who was on camera. I do like to switch around, as the various chasers have different coverage in the field.
> 
> 
> When Gary England retires, what do you suppose will happen at 9? Used to enjoy Gary's enthusiasm but nowadays find him something of a bore ...


I think Michael Armstrong will take his place

----------


## Hondo1

I'll miss Rick Mitchell.  His professional delivery is first-rate in my opinion.  DFW's gain is our loss.  David Payne on the other hand tries too hard to be a comedian.  I used to watch KFOR's morning show but I grew tired of Mr. Payne's cornpone humor which was reflexively encouraged by some fellow off-camera who audibly laughs at just about everything Mr. Payne says.  Maybe if he does go over to KOCO, he'll leave the laugh track and try to be just a straight weather guy.

----------


## Tydude

> Tydude: KFOR didn't just post that job. It was posted in June...and it's been filled.


it says on the date updated August 8th 2012 so they are looking for a meteorologist and it was original posted back in June of 2012

----------


## ljbab728

> I'll miss Rick Mitchell.  His professional delivery is first-rate in my opinion.  DFW's gain is our loss.  David Payne on the other hand tries too hard to be a comedian.  I used to watch KFOR's morning show but I grew tired of Mr. Payne's cornpone humor which was reflexively encouraged by some fellow off-camera who audibly laughs at just about everything Mr. Payne says.  Maybe if he does go over to KOCO, he'll leave the laugh track and try to be just a straight weather guy.


That's exactly my thoughts.  I've previously referred to the KFOR morning show as "HEE HAW".

----------


## boscorama

Lately, I've been DVR'ing Ch9 at 4:30 a.m., simply because I'm tired of Ch 4's morning bunch after many years. Agree about David's comedy act; so many local news people (tv and radio) think they're comedians.

But I'll have them any day over Ch5!

----------


## MikeLucky

Channel 5 is the only channel I will watch for local news and weather, if given a choice...  And, honestly I HATE seeing Rick move on, leaving us with the old geezer and mike morgasm...  They are both unwatchable to me.

But, count me as a VERY HAPPY man if they hire Emily Sutton to replace Rick...  BIG fan of Emily...

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Morgasm...LMAO!

----------


## yukong

> When Gary England retires, what do you suppose will happen at 9? Used to enjoy Gary's enthusiasm but nowadays find him something of a bore ...


My guess would be Jed Castles, as I believe he is the only other one beside Gary that is AMA approved.  But I would also think they would make a run at Zach Daniel.  As you recall, he was the number 2 at 9 for about 5 years, but left to go to Virginia.  I have always believed that was partly because he knew Gary was not going away for a long time.  I always liked Zach's reporting.  And the market he is currently in is number 58.  OKC is 45.  

Good thing or not...Oklahoma City may not be the biggest market (again 45) but we are widely regarded as the most weather market in the nation.  Something that weather geeks love.

----------


## venture

> My guess would be Jed Castles, as I believe he is the only other one beside Gary that is AMA approved.  But I would also think they would make a run at Zach Daniel.  As you recall, he was the number 2 at 9 for about 5 years, but left to go to Virginia.  I have always believed that was partly because he knew Gary was not going away for a long time.  I always liked Zach's reporting.  And the market he is currently in is number 58.  OKC is 45.  
> 
> Good thing or not...Oklahoma City may not be the biggest market (again 45) but we are widely regarded as the most weather market in the nation.  Something that weather geeks love.


I like the Zach Daniel pick. He was really good at what he did and a perfect replacement when Brady Brus bailed out. I could definitely see them trying to get him to come back and fill Gary's shoes. I can't see Jed moving into that position as he is still a bit too...how do I put this...daytime? I would put Matt Mahler in the same category. Nick Bender has a good ego on him, but not polished enough for the big chair. So that leaves Michael Armstrong who is probably the closest thing they would have to a "chief" candidate.

----------


## Tydude

well Emily Sutton on twitter says they will announced the 5th meteorologist to the 4 warn storm team  tomorrow during the morning show

----------


## Tydude

Update Emily Sutton says no one is leaving Channel 4 they are just adding another position

----------


## Dustin

Hmmmmmm....

----------


## TaoMaas

> Good thing or not...Oklahoma City may not be the biggest market (again 45) but we are widely regarded as the most weather market in the nation.  Something that weather geeks love.


This is very true.  For wx guys, OKC is "the big show".  If you LOVE severe weather...(and weather geeks do)...OKC is the place to be.  Where else can a weatherman be the #1 anchor of a news team?

----------


## YO MUDA

How about someone young with boobies.

----------


## venture

> How about someone young with boobies.


Try Cinemax. There are enough anchor positions given away to people that are "young with boobies" without an ounce of talent. Yet people flock to them.

----------


## dankrutka

> Severe weather is big in Oklahoma.  And though things may have changed, surveys used to show that viewers didn't want to have a woman telling them what to do when their life may depend upon it.  That's why I don't think Emily Sutton would be a good pick as chief met in this market.


This is an ethical, integrity issue IMHO. If Emily Sutton is good enough to do the job then you have to believe that sexists will get used to her and their views will change. You should hire the best person regardless or else you're just as bad as those who hold the sexist opinions. I bet a lot of racist Brooklyn Dodger fans didn't want Jackie Robinson on their team. I will also bet you that a lot of them changed their tune when they saw that he was a great player and a great person. 

Never deny someone an opportunity they deserve because of other people's stereotypes.

----------


## dankrutka

> How about someone young with boobies.


Check FOX News Channel. That seems to be a key component for women, and clearly not the men, on that channel.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Never deny someone an opportunity they deserve because of other people's stereotypes.


Except...Emily is just okay as a meteorologist.  A huge chunk of her appeal is in her looks.  That doesn't make her the best person for the job.

----------


## Tydude

does anyone has any more details on the new chief that will replace rick

----------


## venture

> *D*oes anyone *have* any more details on the new chief that will replace *R*ick*?*


Nothing yet. I'm sure TLO will end up having the details leaked out before an announcement is ready to be made.

----------


## Tydude

> Nothing yet. I'm sure TLO will end up having the details leaked out before an announcement is ready to be made.


they are still saying David Payne will take the position at KOCO 5

----------


## Easy180

> Except...Emily is just okay as a meteorologist.  A huge chunk of her appeal is in her looks.  That doesn't make her the best person for the job.


Yes it does. Why Joleen Chaney is the best anchor in the metro lol

----------


## jn1780

> Except...Emily is just okay as a meteorologist.  A huge chunk of her appeal is in her looks.  That doesn't make her the best person for the job.


Well you know the best meterologist sit in front of a computer screen down in Norman. They don't go into broadcasting.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Well you know the best meterologist sit in front of a computer screen down in Norman. They don't go into broadcasting.



LOL  That's very true.  Part of my point about Emily is that Ch. 5 is looking for someone who can beat Gary England and Mike Morgan in the ratings.  Not only has Emily not gotten past Mike Morgan at Ch. 4, she hasn't gotten past David Payne, either.  It would be a huge gamble to think she'd suddenly turn into a world-beater if named chief.  I'm not a big fan of David Payne, but I would have to admit that among the crop of local meteorologists, he's probably the one who would have the best chance of going up against Morgan and England.

----------


## jn1780

> LOL  That's very true.  Part of my point about Emily is that Ch. 5 is looking for someone who can beat Gary England and Mike Morgan in the ratings.  Not only has Emily not gotten past Mike Morgan at Ch. 4, she hasn't gotten past David Payne, either.  It would be a huge gamble to think she'd suddenly turn into a world-beater if named chief.  I'm not a big fan of David Payne, but I would have to admit that among the crop of local meteorologists, he's probably the one who would have the best chance of going up against Morgan and England.


If their looking to use doom to get ratings he probably is there best man. Of course, I have never seen him anywhere but out in the field during a severe weather event. It would be a big change for him.

----------


## Video Expert

IMO, Emily Sutton does a great job with her actual weather casts during typical Oklahoma weather days.  I think she is very organized and is fantastic at what she does.  With that said, I have seen her struggle during severe weather outbreaks and during chase coverage where she is out in the field.  Her main problem was with geography and judging distances during crunch time.  She seems to not know, or it takes her some time to tell the viewers exactly where she is and where the storm is when asked by Mike Morgan.  She has had trouble estimating the distance and/or direction from the tornado or wall cloud relative to her position, and she also struggles to name what towns may be in the path of danger.  I do believe that as she gains experience, she will get much better at this part of her job. 

Say what you want about David Payne, but the guy is money during crunch time.  I agree he takes some huge risks, and I also agree he is pretty annoying during the "Rise and Shine" newscast.  But the guy knows weather, is great under pressure situations, and does a great job letting viewers know when they need to take cover. He or Michael Armstrong would be the best local candidates for the job in my opinion.  I think Rusty McCranie is also pretty good and is somewhat underrated.  

If they were to look outside the market, I'd go after Birmingham, Alabama's James Spann.  He would probably never leave Alabama (especially to go to KOCO), but the guy is absolutely fantastic.  Below is a video of his work during the April 27, 2011 tornado in Tuscaloosa, AL. 

Link

Here's another video of James Spann discussing that outbreak

Link

----------


## jn1780

> IMO, Emily Sutton does a great job with her actual weather casts during typical Oklahoma weather days.  I think she is very organized and is fantastic at what she does.  With that said, I have seen her struggle during severe weather outbreaks and during chase coverage where she is out in the field.  Her main problem was with geography and judging distances during crunch time.  She seems to not know, or it takes her some time to tell the viewers exactly where she is and where the storm is when asked by Mike Morgan.  She has had trouble estimating the distance and/or direction from the tornado or wall cloud relative to her position, and she also struggles to name what towns may be in the path of danger.  I do believe that as she gains experience, she will get much better at this part of her job.


This is a combination of experience and not being from Oklahoma, but their not looking for another chaser and I think David Payne would get bored not chasing storms.  I guess there's no written rule where he has to stay at the studio. lol

----------


## progressiveboy

I think Wayne Shattuck would be a great fit. He currently does the weather on ABC affiliate in Tampa Florida. He is a seasoned professional and has done the weather 3 different times in OKC. He moved away, came back, moved away on several occasions. He even filled in for Spencer Christian on national television. Not sure if he could be persuaded to come back to OKC from sunny, suncoast Florida?

----------


## Celebrator

That Spann guy in AL sure has a great demeanor and a set of pipes that is very easy on the ears.

----------


## TaoMaas

> ...I think David Payne would get bored not chasing storms.


Being the chief met inside a weather center in Oklahoma during a severe storm is anything but boring.  That's not an issue.  It's like saying you might get bored being the head coach of the Sooners during a nationally televised game.  lol  Ain't gonna happen.

----------


## jn1780

> Being the chief met inside a weather center in Oklahoma during a severe storm is anything but boring.  That's not an issue.  It's like saying you might get bored being the head coach of the Sooners during a nationally televised game.  lol  Ain't gonna happen.


To us maybe

----------


## TaoMaas

> To us maybe


To you, maybe.  My job put me inside those weather rooms for 5 years.  It's not boring to be the man.

----------


## boscorama

Perhaps JN was thinking of the "weather center" at the tv station to be like office work compared to being out there experiencing the drama firsthand. You know, getting yer hands dirty.

Can you imagine Mike Morgan or Gary England reporting from a stormchasing vehicle during a tornadic event? Poor Mike might have a bad hair day, and Gary, well, lord knows what might happen to him.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Perhaps JN was thinking of the "weather center" at the tv station to be like office work compared to being out there experiencing the drama firsthand. You know, getting yer hands dirty.


Most tv meteorology work is weather center related.  And you're right...it's a lot like office work.  With storm-chasers, there's two different kinds.  Keeping in mind that all of these guys are complete weather geeks (on-air or not), there are some guys who just love chasing storms and there are some who love storms, but also love the air time.  David Payne is in the latter group.  So while he may miss the excitement of chasing storms, I think the enjoyment he would get out of being the center of attention would far out-weigh the negatives of not being out in the field.  Or heck...maybe he'll be the one to create something new...a chief meteorologist who's actually out in the field on the edge of the storms as he's reporting them.  Who knows?

----------


## venture

> Most tv meteorology work is weather center related.  And you're right...it's a lot like office work.  With storm-chasers, there's two different kinds.  Keeping in mind that all of these guys are complete weather geeks (on-air or not), there are some guys who just love chasing storms and there are some who love storms, but also love the air time.  David Payne is in the latter group.  So while he may miss the excitement of chasing storms, I think the enjoyment he would get out of being the center of attention would far out-weigh the negatives of not being out in the field.  Or heck...*maybe he'll be the one to create something new*...a chief meteorologist who's actually out in the field on the edge of the storms as he's reporting them.  Who knows?


Actually not that new. I've seen a few stations back in the Great Lakes where their Chiefs were out storm chasing severe weather or coverage snow storms out in the elements. It's just something that hasn't been done here yet from what I've seen.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Actually not that new. I've seen a few stations back in the Great Lakes where their Chiefs were out storm chasing severe weather or coverage snow storms out in the elements. It's just something that hasn't been done here yet from what I've seen.


A chief met out in snow storms might be big up north, but it wouldn't be much here.  However, storm chasing would be different.

----------


## Northwestsider

Has anybody heard any new names or any new info on the names we know?  Is KOCO ever going to get around and find a replacement?

----------


## Tydude

Does anyone have any details on who is going to be the new Chief at KOCO 5

----------


## joshnziggy

I find it interesting that the search for KOCO's new Chief Meteorologist has gone cold! Anyone have updates?

----------


## RadicalModerate

i think that someone who goes by the code name HWTJ may be under consideration . . .
yet his prognostications go far beyond Fallis, Gotebo and Tribbey. . .
in fact, they extend all the way to the far flung Isles of Langerhans (capitol:Globalberg)
and perhaps a bit in the direction toward a point too close to worrying aboot the fact that a wee bit o' rain can equal wet pavement.
and he's so damned pessamistic all the time . . .
especially aboot the lack of polar bear territory . . .=)

apropos or faux pas?
vis-a-vis whether (or not) prediction . . .


today was nearly perfect weather-wise
for October . . . in OK . . .=)

(especially compared to the angst that Rebus and Wallender and Honey Boo Boo are suffering . . .)

I'd watch this broadcast only because the WeatherDog
is definitely not a Pit Bull . . .


Back t' y'all, Josh and Zig . . .
Dave?  =)

----------

